# EXPORT PERMIT FORM US TO MEX HELP !!!!



## Sgabicita (Feb 21, 2011)

HELLO!!

We´re in big trouble. My husband and I moved to Mexico city because a new job, first the airline accepted Hitza to go as checked baggage, at the last moment they changed their mid and will only accepted her as cargo making the process more expensive and complicated, this has become a nightmare, because Mex will only accept dogs and cats as pets, other animals needs to be released by a broker $$$$, so far we are already in MX trying to work out the paper work, but since we didn´t get Hitza from a breeder it was a re-home, a bill of sale didn´t do it for them and they are asking for a EXPORT PERMIT we have no idea how to get it, if u know some one with information about which authority is in charge of animal exports, will deeply appreciate your help.

Hitza is been taking care by another hedgie parents, but so far we´ve been away for 2 weeks, and she will eventually be stressed by the situation. We´re doing the best possible to get her to Mx at all cost but this process is sol long, that sadly the other option is to leave her behind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Sgabicita said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> We´re in big trouble. My husband and I moved to Mexico city because a new job, first the airline accepted Hitza to go as checked baggage, at the last moment they changed their mid and will only accepted her as cargo making the process more expensive and complicated, this has become a nightmare, because Mex will only accept dogs and cats as pets, other animals needs to be released by a broker $$$$, so far we are already in MX trying to work out the paper work, but since we didn´t get Hitza from a breeder it was a re-home, a bill of sale didn´t do it for them and they are asking for a EXPORT PERMIT we have no idea how to get it, if u know some one with information about which authority is in charge of animal exports, will deeply appreciate your help.
> 
> Hitza is been taking care by another hedgie parents, but so far we´ve been away for 2 weeks, and she will eventually be stressed by the situation. We´re doing the best possible to get her to Mx at all cost but this process is sol long, that sadly the other option is to leave her behind.


USDA Export of Animals

I think this is what your looking for and you will need your vet to sign off on it.


----------



## Sgabicita (Feb 21, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> USDA Export of Animals
> 
> It was my first try but none of the requirements from Mexico mention Hedgehogs I got lost checking the website and animal terminology
> Thanks
> Gaby


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I checked out that site and everything says you need to use a broker. You can try to call the USDA directly to see if they have any more information specific to hedgehogs.


----------

